# Naturschwimmteich mit/ohne Technik



## chrisk (28. März 2007)

Hallo Forum. Ich bin noch ein Neuer - vorweg herzlichen Glückwunsch zu diesem tollen Portal mit exzellenten und hilfreichen Beiträgen! 

Bevor das Kind in den Brunnen fällt... Ich möchte einen kleinen Naturschwimmteich mit ca. 35m² bauen (Schwimmbereich: 10m² bei 2m Tiefe). Bisher war ein kleiner Bachlauf mit Wasserfalloption über eine kleine Natursteinmauer geplant. 

1. Wer hat Erfahrung mit dem Zusammenspiel von Natur und Technik? Mich verunsichert, dass offenbar die handelsüblichen (Kreisel-)Pumpen viele Mikroorganismen schreddern (Eintrag von Biomasse), die Wasserzonen ungünstig durchmischt werden (Störung der Lebensräume) und eine Erwärmung des Wassers generell gefördert wird. Folge: Der Teich kann kein echtes ökologisches System aufbauen und eher kippen als ohne Pumpe. Was ist eure Meinung? Gibt es bioverträgliche Pumpsysteme?

2. Bei verschiedenen Teichbeispielen sind immer wieder Steine auf der Teichfolie (Begrenzung, Treppen etc.) verlegt. Was muss ich dabei beachten, um die Folie nicht zu verletzen? Insbesondere wenn die Steine begehbar sein sollen.

Jeder weitere Tip ist herzlich willkommen.


----------



## Annett (28. März 2007)

*AW: Naturschwimmteich mit/ohne Technik*

Hallo Chris,

dann sag ich doch erstmal: *Willkommen im Forum!*

10m² zum "Schwimmen" ist aber nicht wirklich viel. Da brauchst Du Dich ja nur auf einer Seite abzustoßen um auf der anderen anzukommen. :? 
Hast Du Bilder von der zukünftigen/vorhandenen Baustelle?

Zu1.
Ich habe in den Tiefen des Forums einen sicherlich interessanten Beitrag gefunden. Hoffentlich hattest Du den noch nicht. 

Zu 2. 
Da hilft nur sehr sorgfältig arbeiten, eine 2.Folie an den stark beanspruchten Stellen auf die eigentlich Folie legen, darauf dann nochmal ein dickes Vlies (am besten 900g/m²) und dann darauf aufbauen. Der Untergrund sollte auch bei sehr schweren Aufbauten unter der Folie stabil genug sein bzw. so vorgerichtet werden, dass da auch im Nachhinein nichts einsinken/wandern kann.


----------



## Kurt (28. März 2007)

*AW: Naturschwimmteich mit/ohne Technik*

Hallo Chris,
über den Link von Annett hast Du eh schon Einblick in meine Philosophie über die möglichst "wasserschonende" Umwälzung gewonnen.  
Ich wälze wirklich seit Sept. 2004 nur mit einem Schöpfwerk und Schraubenpumpe (beide nur teilweise im Betrieb) um und habe klares Wasser und sehr gute Wasserwerte bei geringem Verbrauch.
Lies Dich noch durch die diversen Beiträge, die wichtigsten Grundlagen für einen soliden Baubeginn kannst Du hier holen. Bei  speziellen Fragen kannst Du dich auch gerne per PN an mich wenden.

VIel Spaß beim Planen 

SGvB  Kurt


----------



## chrisk (29. März 2007)

*AW: Naturschwimmteich mit/ohne Technik*

Hallo Annett, hallo Kurt

Vielen Dank für eure raschen Antworten. Der Link war schon mal äußerst informativ und trifft mein zentrales Problem. Anbei noch ein Bild, damit die Situation ein wenig bildlicher wird  .







Der Teich soll ein Element des Gartens werden und nicht das Zentrum, daher die bescheidenen 10m² für den Schwimmbereich oder besser Abkühlbereich (orange). Eine weitere Überlegung neben der Platzfrage war auch, dass man bei beispielsweise 25m² Schwimmbereich einen riesigen Mehraufwand in Kauf nimmt (50m³ statt 20m³ Volumen) für letztlich 2 Züge mehr pro Bahn. 
Hinten links soll anstelle der oberen Reihe von Granitblöcken eine Trockensteinmauer von der Wasseroberfläche (rund 60cm) nach oben gezogen werden. Der Bachlauf soll links an der Mauer vorbei in den linken Pflanzenbereich laufen und bei Bedarf soll zusätzlich Wasser über die mit Folie hinterlegte Trockensteinmauer in den Schwimmbereich fließen können (wie lößt man sowas).

Jetzt das eigentliche Problem nochmals etwas konkreter: Freunde von uns haben einen naturnahen Schwimmteich etwas größer als der von uns geplante angelegt (40m², 2,5m tief mit etwa gleich großem Schwimm- und Regenerationsbereichen). Der Teich ist naturnah angelegt, kommt vollkommen ohne Technik aus und weist seit nunmehr 5 Jahren exuellente Wasserqualität auf. Nachteil: Er ist für meinen Geschmack eben ein wenig langweilig. Die geplanten optisch/akustischen Elemente sind für mich daher unverzichtbar, um Pfiff an den Teich und in unseren Garten zu bringen.

D.h. die Pumpe soll je nach Bedarf gar nicht, 3, 5 oder auch mal 12 Stunden am Tag laufen aber andererseits gar nicht für die Wasserregeneration zuständig sein. Das soll der Teich in Anlehnung an den oben beschriebenen Naturteich selbst leisten. Es ist also von zentraler Bedeutung, dass das Ökosystem durch den Betrieb der Pumpe möglichst wenig gestört wird. Sonst haben wir am Ende eben keinen naturnahen Teich mehr (24 Stunden pumpen) oder einen langweiligen Teich (ohne verspielte Details).

Mein derzeitiger Kenntnisstand beruht leider nur auf theoretischen Erwägungen. Man könnte anstelle von Kreiselpumpen Plankton-schonendere Membranpumpen, Archimedische Schrauben oder gar ein Wasserrad einsetzten. 
Die Effekte der stärkeren Wasserdurchmischung und der dadurch enstehenden stärkeren Erwärumung bleiben damit zunächst bestehen. Andererseits sind diese Effekte auch durch den Schwimmbetrieb gegeben - nur eben nicht so dauerhaft. 

Was meint Ihr? Oder wer kennt sogar ein ähnliches Projekt, das funktioniert hat? 
Kurt hast du eventuell Bilder und nähere Angaben zu deinem Teich und der verwendeten Technik?

Viele Grüße, Chris


----------



## Annett (29. März 2007)

*AW: Naturschwimmteich mit/ohne Technik*

Hallo Chris,
bitte überarbeite den Beitrag nochmal-das Bild will nicht... nach 10 oder 15 Min. kannst Du nix mehr ändern.


----------



## Kurt (29. März 2007)

*AW: Naturschwimmteich mit/ohne Technik*

Servus Chris,
freut mich, daß wieder einer mehr auf ähnlicher Welle schwimmt wie ich))

Das Schöpfwerk feiert bald seinen 2. ´Jahrestag und macht seine Sache voll zu meiner Zufriedenheit - ist auch für alle Besucher ein HIT.
Man muß sich nur die Bauweise auf die eigenen Bedürfnisse angepasst vorstellen - da ist alles möglich: von versteckt bis voll 'gläsern' - es muß ja nicht ein 3,6 m hohes "UNGETÜM" sein. 

Andere Arten der Bewegung am/im Teich auf möglichst natürliche Art sind natürlich auch möglich - z.B. ein Windrad mit Antrieb eines Schöpfrades (kann ja auch bei Flaute zusätzlich durch Motor betrieben werden).  Damit schadest Du auf keinen Fall der Biologie des Teiches.
Die "Archimedische Schraube" hat sicher auch ihren Reiz - ich werde sie sicher auch noch irgendwann in meine Anlage integrieren .

Schöne Grüße vom Bodensee
Kurt

P.S.: leider kann ich mangels Ansicht zu Deiner Anlage nichts sagen


----------



## Elfriede (29. März 2007)

*AW: Naturschwimmteich mit/ohne Technik*

Hallo Chris,

wie bei  Deinen  Freunden, läuft auch mein Schwimmteich technikfrei. Es gibt bei mir nur eine kleine Pumpe außerhalb des Teiches zur Wasserversorgung von  drei kleinen Außenbecken, zwei davon liegen höher als der Teich. Die Rückflüsse aus diesen drei  Becken bewirken eine nur sehr langsame Umwälzung des Wasservolumens, ca. 80.000l in zwei Tagen. Das Teichwasser fließt mittels Schwerkraft zur Pumpe. Der Wasserstand wird durch einen Schwimmer in Verbindung mit einer höher gelegenen Zisterne (Schwerkraft) reguliert. 

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## chrisk (14. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Naturschwimmteich mit/ohne Technik*

Hallo Teichfreunde

An dieser Stelle mal ein kleines Resumee zu unserem Projekt *kleiner naturnaher Schwimmteich (Abkühlteich)* - auch als Dankeschön für die Informationen und Anregungen, die ich seinerzeit bei der Planung hier im Forum finden konnte.

*Projekt*
Der Teich mit einer Gesamtfläche von 35m2 wurde im Juni 2007 ausschließlich in Eigenarbeit realisiert.
Er wurde naturnah angelegt und kommt komplett ohne Technik aus.
Dennoch wurde eine Pumpe (Aquamax 6000 eco) mit Skimmer ohne weitere Filter in einem externen Pumpenschacht realisiert, die bedarfsweise läuft.
Der Schwimmbereich von 10m2 (ca. 2,5m x 4m) ist 2m tief.
Die Abtrennung zwischen Schwimm und Pflanzzone wurde mit Balken aus Lärchenholz gestaltet, welche auf einer 1m hohen Mauer aus Hohlbetonsteinen aufliegen.
Ein kleiner Holzsteg und eine Granit-Natursteinmauer (im Wasser stehend, in die ein kleiner Wasserfall integriert ist) setzen optische Akzente.
Substrat: 3-5cm Lehm-Sandgemisch
Start-Bepflanzung: Set mit 110 Teichpflanzen (davon ca. 1/3 Unterwasserpflanzen)
Die Beleuchtung ist lose auf Teichboden mit Saugnäpfen (12V, IP68) befestigt und kann je nach Pflanzenwuchs angepasst werden.
Besatz (2008): Goldelritzen, Gründlinge, Bergmolche - letztere halten sich bis heute, wacker trotz der Fische.
Die Realisierungskosten betrugen komplett € 6000,- ohne Eigenaufwand.

Bilder folgen dann auch mal demnächst.

*Erfahrungen*
Das Wasser war nach der Bepflanzung rund 1,5 Monate getrübt (Sicht ca. 0,5 bis 1m) und ist seitdem klar bis zum Boden des Schwimmbereiches. In den ersten 3-4 warmen Wochen im Frühjahr ist der Boden nicht zu sehen - die Sichttiefe in dieser Zeit fällt jedoch nie unter 1m - bis sich das Gleichgewicht wieder eingestellt hat. In der Startphase haben uns zunächst aber100te von Mückenlarven irritiert, von denen jedoch dank __ Gelbrandkäfer und Libellenlarven keine einzige schlüpfen konnte.

Im Herbst wird der Teich gegen das Laub von 2 nebenstehenden Ahornbäumen und einer __ Rotbuche mit einem Netz abgedeckt (bei den Teichmaßen kein Problem).
Wenn sich das Wasser einmal trübt, wird die Pumpe einfach weniger eingesetzt oder bleibt ganz ausgeschaltet, bis sich das Wasser erholt hat. Sie wird ohnehin nur zugeschaltet, wenn wir im Garten sind, etwa um die Wasseroberfläche abzusaugen (tote Insekten, Laub, Pollen etc. - sieht einfach netter aus und ist zum Baden angenehmer) oder für die Optik/Geräuschkulisse des Wasserfalles. 

*Resumee*
Wir hatten bisher viel Freude und tolle Stunden am und im Teich und haben mit unserem Naturbiotop viel neues gelernt.

Der Schwimmbereich reicht vollkommen aus zum Abkühlen, Planschen und Tauchen; unsere Überlegung war seinerzeit, dass man auf 8m oder 10m Länge nicht wirklich deutlich besser schwimmen kann und für 20m war kein Platz. Allerdings sind die Dimensionen nicht mehr wirklich zum Reinspringen geeignet (hin und wieder ein vorsichtiger Kopfsprung muss allerdings sein).

In der Literatur werden solche Teiche in der Regel mit deutlich größerer Mindestfläche beschrieben (meist ab 80 bis 100m2). Unser oben beschriebenes Projekt zeigt aber, dass es auch in kleineren Dimensionen problemlos ohne Technik funktioniert. 
Aus meiner heutigen Sicht ist die Wassermenge entscheidend - also tief genug graben, damit sich das Wasser nicht zu stark erwärmen kann. Auch denke ich, dass die natürlichen Temperaturzonen erhalten bleiben sollten bzw. sich nach dem Baden wieder rasch einstellen können; wenn ihr also mit Pumpe plant, würde ich das Wasser nicht vom Boden absaugen.

Allen, die bis hierher gelesen haben, wünsche ich nun eine gelungene Teichplanung, eine erfolgreiche Realisierung eures eigenen Projektes und nachfolgend viel Freude bei der Nutzung eures Babys.

Grüße aus der Kurpfalz


----------



## buzzi (15. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Naturschwimmteich mit/ohne Technik*

Mein Schwimmbereich ist auch nicht sehr groß, etwa 4x5m. Deshalb habe ich mir eine Schwimmstrippe zugelegt und kann damit stundenlang auf der Stelle schwimmen. Ich hatte damals den selben Gedankengang - ob 10m oder 5, so richtig schwimmen geht da auch nicht.

Gruß
buzzi


----------



## allegra (15. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Naturschwimmteich mit/ohne Technik*

Hei, das mit der Schwimmstrippe finde ich toll. Bei Sport-Scheck haben sie einen Aquagurt. Ist das sowas bei Dir - oder hast Du einen anderen Tipp für mich?
Mein neues Becken wird 4x6m - da brauche ich sowas.
LG
Erdmuthe


----------



## buzzi (19. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Naturschwimmteich mit/ohne Technik*

Ich habe meine auf www.schwimmstrippe.de bestellt (das Original  ) kostet 29,- Euro mit Versand.

Gruß
buzzi


----------



## allegra (19. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Naturschwimmteich mit/ohne Technik*

Danke  ... schon geordert.


----------



## Kurt (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Naturschwimmteich mit/ohne Technik*

Hallo Chris,

schön, daß es mit deinem 'Schwimmteich'  so gut geklappt hat - über eine Skizze und ein  paar Fotos würden sich alle sicher freuen.

Schöne Grüße vom Bodenssee
Kurt


----------

